# Greetings From Nashville TN!



## SoundYeti (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello!

We are Sound Yeti, We make Kontakt plugins and sound design assets!

Talk soon! 

http://SoundYeti.com (SoundYeti.com)


----------



## Luke W (Oct 10, 2017)

Welcome SoundYeti! Good to see another member representing the 615.
FYI - I checked your website but couldn't get to Products>Collision FX. When I clicked on the large Collision FX logo, I see a flash of the product page, then it immediately goes back to the large Collision FX page I was previously on. I'm using Safari on El Capitan.


----------



## SoundYeti (Oct 10, 2017)

Luke W said:


> Welcome SoundYeti! Good to see another member representing the 615.
> FYI - I checked your website but couldn't get to Products>Collision FX. When I clicked on the large Collision FX logo, I see a flash of the product page, then it immediately goes back to the large Collision FX page I was previously on. I'm using Safari on El Capitan.



Thanks! I just addressed that on the site! 

615 always! What part are you in?


----------



## whinecellar (Oct 10, 2017)

Welcome to Music City, neighbor


----------



## Luke W (Oct 10, 2017)

SoundYeti said:


> Thanks! I just addressed that on the site!
> 
> 615 always! What part are you in?


Tried the site again - same issue on my end.
I'm in the Nipper's Corner area, next to Brentwood.


----------



## SoundYeti (Oct 10, 2017)

Luke W said:


> Tried the site again - same issue on my end.
> I'm in the Nipper's Corner area, next to Brentwood.


NOW... it's fixed! 



whinecellar said:


> Welcome to Music City, neighbor


Yes! I vote we all grab some Coffee!  I'm in Franklin!


----------



## whinecellar (Oct 10, 2017)

SoundYeti said:


> I vote we all grab some Coffee!  I'm in Franklin!



What brings you to town? You will love it - been here 22 years now and I still love coming home to it. South Franklin here


----------



## J-M (Oct 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

